# Tattoos on pets now?!



## Smashbox (4 Mar 2009)

I was reading an article in the paper the other day where a woman in Moscow got her cat tattood. It was a hairless type cat, a so called Sphynx, and the tattoo was placed on her neck/chest area - a picture of Tutankhamun. 

For this, the cat had to be under anaesthetic for three hours. I find it quite crude and downright cruel, just wondering what everyone else thinks? Will it catch on over here?! Would you tattoo your pet?



Article here :
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-stories/2009/03/02/scandal-of-tattoos-on-cats-115875-21164161/


----------



## elefantfresh (4 Mar 2009)

Boy, thats one ugly cat.


----------



## Caveat (4 Mar 2009)

It's just tacky and cruel IMO. 

More 'trophyism' - not really much difference in mindset between this and the halfwit thug with his 'scary' dog wearing a spikey collar.


----------



## S.L.F (4 Mar 2009)

elefantfresh said:


> Boy, thats one ugly cat.


 
Sad to say but that was my first thought.

How can someone do that to a poor dumb animal


----------



## Smashbox (5 Mar 2009)

Ah I think its awful what they've done, even if it is an ugly cat!


----------



## Ciaraella (5 Mar 2009)

That is the creepiest cat i've ever seen, i suppose tattooing wouldn't apply to most pets given the hair issue. But yes tattooing pets is totally ridiculous. What kind of vet would put an animal under anaesthetic for this??

On a similar note you can now buy buggies for dogs, the mind boggles.


----------



## Celtwytch (5 Mar 2009)

I'm having a hard enough time dealing with putting my 2 doggies under anaesthetic to have them spayed - can't imagine doing it just so they can be tattooed!  It is cruel to do that to any animal - no matter how ugly 

As for the buggies for dogs - well, they'd be handy for dogs that have difficulty walking due to age or health issues, but I just know that the vast majority are used by people who are tired of carting their precious little rats around in designer bags


----------



## Purple (5 Mar 2009)

Celtwytch said:


> I'm having a hard enough time dealing with putting my 2 doggies under anaesthetic to have them spayed - can't imagine doing it just so they can be tattooed!


I bet if you asked your dogs they would rather a tattoo to having their balls chopped off…


----------



## Celtwytch (5 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> I bet if you asked your dogs they would rather a tattoo to having their balls chopped off…


 
They're both female, so have no balls to chop off!


----------



## Purple (5 Mar 2009)

Celtwytch said:


> They're both female, so have no balls to chop off!


 Ok, having their gearbox taken out.


----------



## Smashbox (5 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> Ok, having their gearbox taken out.


 
 haha nice come back


----------



## Celtwytch (5 Mar 2009)

Lol!


----------

